# marineland 36 inch led 01d32 problem



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone can help me here. a friend gave me a marineland 36 inch led it has 8 rows of 3 lights. she knows nothing about the light as it was there when she moved in. the only number on it is 01d32. the problem is the light is so dull it is unusable. i am wondering if the power adapter is a wrong/aftermarket one. anyway the adapter has a output of 7.5 volts ac. i searched google to no avail. would like to know the proper voltage. if its wrong. thanks in advance.


----------

